# [emerge] world {SOLUCIONADO}

## upszot

hola gente.. 

 tengo una pequeña duda...estoy intentando actualizar el world y tras resolver esto http://pastebin.com/G1Y3ERND actualizando los 3 paquetes conflictivos por separado, vuelvo a intentar actualizar el world y me tira esto...

 *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # emerge -uDvNa world 
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

  como si no tuviera nada mas para actualizar... sin embargo de kde me queda todo...http://pastebin.com/NfCQnYAa

alguna idea de como solucionar eso, para poder ejecutar el "emerge -uDvNa world" sin problema y no tener q estar haciéndolo a mano...

Saludos

----------

## gringo

el paquete linux-uvc (ya) no existe en portage, o yo no lo encuentro. Elimínalo y problema solucionado.

No sé exactamente que hacía el paquete ese, si era lo que usabas para tener el driver de tu webcam tan sólo tienes que habilitarlo en el kernel.

saluetes

----------

## upszot

 *gringo wrote:*   

> el paquete linux-uvc (ya) no existe en portage, o yo no lo encuentro. Elimínalo y problema solucionado.
> 
> No sé exactamente que hacía el paquete ese, si era lo que usabas para tener el driver de tu webcam tan sólo tienes que habilitarlo en el kernel.

 Hola si efectivamente era el driver que me correspondia usar para la webcam... *Quote:*   

> M1530 upszot # lsusb |grep -i webcam
> 
> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV2640 Webcam
> 
> 

 he intentado marcarlo en el kernel para que se compile dentro y no como modulo pero no me da la opcion de marcarlo con *

http://imageshack.us/f/7/kernelv4luvc.png/

eso se encuentra aca..

```
Location:

  │     -> Device Drivers 

  │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y])

  │         -> Video capture adapters (VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y])

  │           -> V4L USB devices (V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y])  
```

alguna idea?

----------

## quilosaq

```
Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=y]

Prompt: USB Video Class (UVC)

  Defined at drivers/media/video/uvc/Kconfig:1

  Depends on: MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y] && VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS [=y] && VIDEO_V4L2 [=y] && V4L_USB_DRIVERS [=y] && USB [=y]
```

Comprueba que todos los símbolos de los que depende los tienes asignados a "y" y no a "m".

----------

## upszot

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Symbol: USB_VIDEO_CLASS [=y]
> 
> ...

 

copado gracias... era "VIDEO_V4L2" (video for linux) el q tenia "M" ese estaba ubicado  *Quote:*   

> Location: 
> 
>   │     -> Device Drivers 
> 
>   │       -> Multimedia support (MEDIA_SUPPORT [=y]) 

 ahora estoy compilando el nuevo kernel para despues poder hacer el "emerge -C media-video/linux-uvc-0.1.0_pre250" 

Saludos ...ya les contare como me fue..

----------

## upszot

todo ok pude terminar con la compilacion...

gracias, doy por solucionado el tema.

----------

